# Way to go Trillium and Cayenne-Cay got her CGN today!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy today! Deb (Trillium) and our girl Cayenne went out to attempt to get Cay's CGN today and they got it handily! Way to go ladies! I'm proud of you! Now on to Rally!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rally is fun for everybody!  

'Cept Tonka................. oh, and me too.  

But do have fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Arreau and everyone. I'm really proud of Cayenne. She did a great job.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Rally on!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations! Rally on!


What is the fourth Rally title Lily has?


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you and the beautiful Cayenne!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Cayenne is really the color of that....congratulations! She is quite a looker!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Rally looks like great fun to me.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm really excited about getting into rally it really looks fun to me . We've been working on our training.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Once you and Cay get going on it, we'll have to come over and watch. Get us motivated. Bruce and I have talked about he and I getting Quincy and Journey out, but I wanted to wait until Ms. J was a CH. 

I love seeing those letters after a name. Lucy Plum with her RN., RA and almost RE has me excited about the idea of it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Arreau, the AKC RAE is rally advanced excellent. It works like a UDX in that you have to get ten double Qs at the same trial in advanced B and Excellent B. She actually is one leg away from her RAE2. The other one is APDT rally level one.

I initially hadn't planned to do much rally, but I really found I liked it once I started. I think it has been a great supporting event for obedience and agility. Since you can talk more in rally than obedience I have found it very helpful to tell her when she does a good job. Now I also think it is good to do RAE in advance of working on a UDX when we are ready (two events in each trial). Since advanced and excellent are both off leash and have jumps I find it reinforcing to agility also. 

I am also finding that rally is going to be the better route for Peeves. He is a somewhat anxious dog (especially noise sensitive) so being able to talk to him to reassure him is good. Additionally he likes to visit his neighbors during group stays so it will be a long time before I could think of doing a CD with him. He needs one more leg for his RN.

Trillium, you will have lots of fun with Cayenne in the rally ring.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for that info!! Trillium is hoping to do Rally and so is her oldest son. And after getting to watch them we hope to get Journey and Quincy into it as well. I think Trillium and her son will likely progress to agility too.


----------

